# Tired of filling portable generator tire



## velvetfoot (Jan 15, 2011)

The tubed tires look good and the valve doesn't leak.  I have to fill one with air every time I take it out.  I don't have a bike pump that works currently, and what good is an air compressor if there's no electricity.  Anyway, in the interest of reliability and laziness, is anyone familiar with a foam or something that can be pumped in the tires?  I've heard of farmers doing it to their tractor tires, but not sure where to look.  Thanks.


----------



## dumbodog00 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have used Slime in several tires before with success.  Sometimes the tires have used more than I thought, but usually works.  I had an old riding mower that did not get frequent use, but the tire always went down.  Slimed it, and it still never needs inflated.


----------



## joel95ex (Jan 15, 2011)

slime has some specifically for innertube tires.  I slimed my wheelbarrow tire a few weeks ago and it is still solid.  the bottle was about 8 bucks----well worth it and easy to use.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 16, 2011)

I too am a fan of slime. I used it to fix a slow leaking tractor tire. I've also used it in offroad motorcycle tires since a flat tire will put an end to your race. I really like the stuff and it seems to do really well at stopping slow leaks. Be sure to distribute it well so that it can find your leak.


----------



## hh3f (Jan 16, 2011)

See if you can get a solid neoprene tire from Northern Tool or home depot. I put one on my wheel barrow a few years ago,now I never have to worry about flats in the winter when hauling wood to the house.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 16, 2011)

Bought a tractor a few years ago that started a slow leak on both front tires not too long after getting it home. 
I kept a small compressor in the shed to refill EVERY time I used the darn thing. Last year, I finally broke down and put slime in both tires. Haven't had to air up since.
These are tubeless.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 16, 2011)

I've also had great luck with slime.


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 16, 2011)

we bought some solid tires for the floor cleaner at work, all they were was a tube tire that the inner tube had been filled with RTV, they even still have the valve stem and a cap, just no filler valve. Remove the filler valve, suck the tube flat and fill it with some tubes of bathtub caulk, put on a good quality metal valve stem cap, should work just fine for low speed use.


----------



## RSNovi (Jan 16, 2011)

rowerwet said:
			
		

> we bought some solid tires for the floor cleaner at work, all they were was a tube tire that the inner tube had been filled with RTV, they even still have the valve stem and a cap, just no filler valve. Remove the filler valve, suck the tube flat and fill it with some tubes of bathtub caulk, put on a good quality metal valve stem cap, should work just fine for low speed use.



I slimed my generator tires and they keep air now.


----------



## seige101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Another vote for slime. I use them in my quad tired after they would slowly leak over a period of time. Now the only pressure differences are due to temperature.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## semipro (Jan 17, 2011)

split this said:
			
		

> See if you can get a solid neoprene tire from Northern Tool or home depot. I put one on my wheel barrow a few years ago,now I never have to worry about flats in the winter when hauling wood to the house.



I use slime and it usually works but the solid tire I put on my wheelbarrow has been bulletproof.  I wish they didn't cost so much.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 17, 2011)

They do have a good selection of wheels at Harbor Freight, but some of those solid tires are indeed expensive.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jan 17, 2011)

My local is selling those solid tires - urethane I think.  Funny but I think my company probably sells the materials to make them.  The solid tires at my local were around $45 for wheelbarrow sized tires.  Really not bad when you consider that you will never have to change a tube or tire again.  I am going to replace the one on my wheel barrow...


----------



## fbelec (Jan 18, 2011)

how about pulling the tire off the frame and submerse it in the bathtub or barrel or bucket and see just where the air is leaking from. i tried that stuff on my mini trailer for the garden tractor and it didn't work. almost like superglue, works for some people but not for others, like me.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 18, 2011)

I went down to the Tractor Supply store yesterday and got a bottle of Slime, but haven't used it yet.
They also have a pretty good selection of solid wheels, but a 10 inch wheel would be about 20 bucks.
I took the wheel off and submersed it, used soap, but could find no leak.
The leak must be very very slow.
Plus, there is a tube!
It's not like there is any wear-it's gone maybe 100' in its life!
I'm going to watch the pressure.

I'm thinking I should develop the skills to change the tires and tubes on these small wheels anyway.
The most I've done in the past are bike tires, and I used tire irons made for the purpose.


----------



## semipro (Jan 18, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> I went down to the Tractor Supply store yesterday and got a bottle of Slime, but haven't used it yet.
> They also have a pretty good selection of solid wheels, but a 10 inch wheel would be about 20 bucks.
> I took the wheel off and submersed it, used soap, but could find no leak.
> The leak must be very very slow.
> ...



Are you using a good valve stem cap?  Many small leaks occur through the stem when you use a cheap cap or no cap at all.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 18, 2011)

I put a better one on the tire that goes down, but there were no bubbles.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 31, 2011)

The Slime seems to be working.


----------

